# Solved: microsoft visual C++ 2010 express



## naturalcauses01 (Aug 19, 2010)

I recently downloaded microsoft visual C++ 2010 Express and was fooling around when I encountered an issue. After writing in the code, i hit the "Build Solution" button. when that is done its work, I start the debugging. This is when the program window is suppose to open, and it does but only for a split second. There are some error codes in the bottom of the screen all pretty much following the lines of 
'print.2.exe': Loaded 'C:\Windows\SysWOW64\KernelBase.dll', Cannot find or open the PDB file
 Anyone know how to find the PDB files? (Code i had put in is bellow ↓)

#include"stdafx.h"
#include<iostream>
usingnamespace std;
int main () {
cout << "trying to" << endl;
cout << "do a test" << endl;
cout << "but it keeps failing?" << endl;
return 0;
}


----------



## andythepandy (Jul 2, 2006)

Hi,

First of all, the reason it only opens for a second is most likely the fact that the main function will print what you want it to, then it reaches the return 0; line - telling the function to exit thus the program ending. You will need to put cin.get() before return 0.

I don't know about the errors, but hopefully that will do the trick

Also, usingnamespace should be using namespace 


```
#include"stdafx.h"
#include<iostream>
using namespace std;
int main () {
cout << "trying to" << endl;
cout << "do a test" << endl;
cout << "but it keeps failing?" << endl;
cin.get();
return 0;
}
```


----------



## naturalcauses01 (Aug 19, 2010)

Thank you very much


----------

